# Looking for opinions of Outdoorama in Novi



## www.mioutdoorama.com (Mar 2, 2006)

My name is Evan Steiner and Im the producer of Outdoorama, one of Michigans largest and longest running hunting and fishing expos. 

Outdoorama has been around for almost 35 years, and each year we try to improve the show, introduce new attractions and try to generally improve the experience for our attendees. 

This year Im taking to the Internet to try and connect with some of our attendees from years past and see if they have any suggestions. 

For those of you who have been to Outdoorama before, I would certainly appreciate it if you had any suggestions for what you think might make it better. Ill be posting a more detailed message shortly about what Outdoorama is and how it works for the people who havent made it to one yet, but for now, Im anxious to start hearing what people think.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Welcome to MS.com Evan! If your looking for pro's and con's about anything to do with the outdoors you've joined the right website! :lol: 

This site features a "search" option I find very helpful when looking for information. I try use it and search the archives before I post a question.

Here's a link to one of the many threads here that have "outdoorama" in it;

*http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129678&highlight=outdoorama*

BTW - For what its worth we've been going for many years now, its always a great time!


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

How about getting some of the MOOD TV sponsors to set up there? 

I'd like to see more venders that have hunting and fishing products. 

And get more of the afiliated clubs to show up. I hear guys asking about where they can go shoot and these clubs could be helping those new shooters.

A lot of the people that came to our booth where looking for new products to make their hunting/fishing better. 

And I'd be asking the vendors from last year their thoughts.


----------



## www.mioutdoorama.com (Mar 2, 2006)

More retail hunting and fishing supplies is probably our leading request, and as such, we're really making an effort to bring them in. There will definately be more retail available. 

We're also trying to get our clubs more involved. I just had a committee meeting yesterday to discuss what the clubs can offer Outdoorama and what Outdoorama can offer the clubs. We're really looking to develop a close knit relationship with our clubs when it comes to Outdoorama. Any specific suggestions you have on what you would like to see clubs doing, or what you think clubs would like to see from us, would be appreciated. 

We've also recently formed an exhibitor committee. It consists of several of our exhibitors who will help us address exhibitor issues and concerns. We realize that it's important to serve not only the needs of our attendees, but of our exhibitors as well. 

You can also expect to see a greater presence from the MOOD TV crew at the next Outdoorama. Jimmy, Gabe and Kelly have traditionally been extremely busy running around the show filming and conducting interviews. This year, I really hope to give them an oppertunity to lead some seminars, be available for Q&A, and just generally interact with the people who watch them on TV each week.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I would like to see the Outfitters that are at your show screened somehow to help ensure their integrity. I hooked up a couple of years ago with Roger's Bear Den from Cartier Ontario and got ripped off. The Ontario Ministry of Natural Resources busted this outfit based on my complaint and yet they were still part of the show last year. At the very least it shouldn't be to difficult to check and find out if an outfit has any violations in their area. One of the things that drew me to this outfit in the first place was that they were part of an MUCC event, I didn't realize that meant nothing.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Definitely more products, less outfitters.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Lumberjacks and Bear wrestling

Oh yeah, and a catch and KEEP trout pond.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

.............Breing em' all on.....How can you screen all those who wish to display/sell their products...you simply cannot..you have not the tools/time and costs to do so...So bring em' all on...and perhaps do a sample spot check.....which is fully legal I suppose...to weed out the crooks...Invite the hunters/fishermen/Cabelas/Bass Pro/Charter guys/Guides/Gander Mountain Boys....and open up the doors to anyone willing to rent space with the theme of ""Outdoors".....How about Manufacturers of Outdoor Products..yes there are a host of outfitters and there needs to be...but overwhelming the event with just these is not going to get the event notice and popularity...What about the Chicago show???How are they doing??/Been there to see???....there are some shows in the Flint/Lansing areas mostly directed to the hardcore fish/hunt sportsman....they get pretty good attendance...the queation is ???do you make your money on the rentals/parking and attendance fees ( yes you do ) so lets bring em' all on...


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

something to reconize your life members


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

www.mioutdoorama.com said:


> ..............You can also expect to see a greater presence from the MOOD TV crew at the next Outdoorama. Jimmy, Gabe and Kelly have traditionally been extremely busy running around the show filming and conducting interviews. This year, I really hope to give them an oppertunity to lead some seminars, be available for Q&A, and just generally interact with the people who watch them on TV each week.


Definitely more of Kelly please!  :woohoo1: Those guys should be there the whole show, not everyone can make it down on the one or two day's/nights they're there. Its a thrill, especially for the little ones to meet the hosts of the show in person!  

To address outfitter issues maybe create a way (weblink or e-mail) that MUCC members can give reports about there expierances with outfitters from the show? Then your commitee can investigate, confirm and report on the bad ones as well as the good! :idea:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I know of a lot of smaller affiliates around the state that would love the opportunity to participate in Outdoorama, particularly now that it's a shorter show, which makes it easier to staff, but they simply cannot afford the vendor's prices, after all, all these clubs are non-profit, and fighting just to stay alive to continue to promote the outdoors.

If I recall correctly, it's been several years, the prices are less than what vendors who profit from the show pay, but it's still pretty high, especially when you add in the fact that the clubs must staff their booth, pay to drive sometimes quite a ways, and pay for motels. 

It's unaffordable for a lot of them. Especially those in northern Michigan and the UP. 

It would only improve MUCC's overall membership, as a lot of people will join clubs and become affiliates that way rather than simply send the money to MUCC.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Steve said:


> Definitely more products, less outfitters.


Ditto.




But lumberjack bear rasslin would be okay.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

innovation(cutting edge) as fisher and hunter persons we are always looking for that 'edge' next time we get afield..........diversity, maybe all our kids and family can't get into hook n line or sighting in..but bat-ing, shroon-ing, picture taking,hiking, camping etc are endeavors we may find we all can enjoy(given proper instruction)..and to 2nd a previous post INTEGRITY and Knowledge.if i want to be conned and used....i can walk into any city hall or sales showroom around........sure would be nice to know the folks you are talking with are as honest and firm as a handshake and have the expertise to explain,answer and clarify their product or endeavor.


----------



## Mell (Apr 17, 2006)

More hunting/ fishing supply vendors and less hunting guides. Some of the guides seem a little shady..... It seems that it is the same stuff every year. I think that more vendors with outdoor products would bring me back to the shows.


----------



## www.mioutdoorama.com (Mar 2, 2006)

Ive tried to collect answers to some of the most recent entries into one response. Sorry that its so long. I certainly do appreciate all of your input and please keep it coming. 

_I would like to see the Outfitters that are at your show screened somehow to help ensure their integrity._

This is a particularly difficult thing for us to monitor and enforce. We have limited options for investigating the history of most outfitters at the show. However, I do personally believe that we have an obligation to do our best to keep our attendees informed. At the moment, Im considering a message board on our web site dedicated to reviews; both good and bad. It would be a place that attendees could freely express and concerns or bad experiences they had. If we were to see a pattern on that forum of an exhibitor consistently underperforming, we would have a better chance of addressing the problem. 

_Definitely more products, less outfitters._

I consider more product to be a must have for future Outdooramas, however I dont believe it means we need to have less outfitters. We have the room plenty of room to host exhibitors from both the retail and outfitter side of the business.

Without writing an entire essay, let me just say that were focusing on two new angles for retail sales. It is my belief from the comments Ive been collecting that attendees want to see two primary types of retail: Bargain and clearance retail offered at significantly reduced prices for the show and the new, cutting edge products that either havent hit stores yet or just hit the shelves. Were not going to try and replace Gander Mountain of Bass Pro or any other outdoor retailer, but we believe those two specific areas of retail are something that could be fairly unique to the show. 

_Lumberjacks and Bear wrestling._

At this point in time, I believe the lumberjacks will be back. Unfortunately, our insurance carrier will prevent us from having any attractions which involve wrestling anything that can eat you :lol:. 

_Something to recognize your life members._

Life members are an integral part of MUCC as an organization. I would love to do something special for them at Outdoorama. If you have any ideas, Im open to all suggestions.

_Definitely more of Kelly please!_

Ask and you shall receive. Kelly (and those other two guys on the show :lol, will definitely be playing a larger role. You can expect several opportunities for autographs and pictures, along with several panel style Q&A sessions. Jimmy, Gabe and Kelly are all looking forward to an opportunity to interact more with their loyal viewers. 

_I know of a lot of smaller affiliates around the state that would love the opportunity to participate in Outdoorama, particularly now that it's a shorter show, which makes it easier to staff, but they simply cannot afford the vendor's prices, after all, all these clubs are non-profit, and fighting just to stay alive to continue to promote the outdoors._

In actuality, most MUCC affiliate clubs that attend Outdoorama do not pay anything to exhibit. There is a small fee (less than $100) if a club is selling raffle tickets and a slightly higher fee if the club is selling other products. Both rates are significantly less than exhibitor prices. 

_Innovation (cutting edge) as fisher and hunter persons we are always looking for that 'edge' next time we get afield._

Agreed. Michigan offers so many activities for the outdoor enthusiast and I personally believe that Outdoorama should be a central attraction for not only hunting and fishing, but for kayaking, hiking, bird watching and all of the thousands of outdoor activities that Michigan has to offer. At next years show, expect to see more activities represented along with special seminars such as Outdoor Activities for Families.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for the update Evan! Keep us posted!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 24, 2003)

> lower the booth fees for affiliates


. Until the fees are lowered we both know that you won't draw retailers and outfitters will find it hard to justify the expense as well. After they bail out, what'll you have left?

CD


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I started a thread after the show this year to point out that I found too many outfitters and not enough else of interest to me. The barnyard animals and craft area is great for little sportmen, but I'll stick with the ultimate fishing show only next year...


----------



## www.mioutdoorama.com (Mar 2, 2006)

_Until the fees are lowered we both know that you won't draw retailers and outfitters will find it hard to justify the expense as well. After they bail out, what'll you have left?_

We do our best to keep our booth prices affordable and competitive. In actuality, our profit margin on booth sales has been going down as we compete with rising costs from the facility itself over the past few years. As it stands, our booth costs are below that of The Ultimate Fishing Show, a similar sized event.

That said, were constantly on the look out for ways to keep prices low. If you have thoughts or ideas on special package deals, new incentives, anything like that, please feel free to let me know. I cant promise anything, but I can certainly try.

_I started a thread after the show this year to point out that I found too many outfitters and not enough else of interest to me._

Your original post was actually how I came across this forum in the first place! As for retail, dont count us out of the game yet. Were making it a priority for next years show. 

As for the crafts and animals: we simply believe these activities help to round out the show and make it a fun event for everyone. Any parent out there can tell you that its difficult to do anything if you cant keep the kids occupied and interested.

Our hope is that while our primary goal is to serve the serious sportsmen of Michigan, we can also have something for the kids and novices, as theyre the ones who will become the next generation of serious sportsmen.


----------

